# S.T.A.L.K.E.R series discussion



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi guys.

*wedonetwork.co.uk/wedotech/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/stalker-logo.jpg​
Many of us are stalker fans here.and some are even playing it.Therefore i have decided to open a complete separate thread dedicated to it.

well after a long interval i have decided to start another stalker game.clear sky.

For completing the first game few people here in the forum had helped me like topgear and piyush.
since stalker is a different type of game therefore i invite all those players who have completed the previous titles or playing it to discuss everything related to it here.

Referring the walkthrough in this game entirely spoils the fun.

anyways i have few queries.

1.does clear sky have multiple endings too?

2.If yes then does here also we have to do specific things like the previous to get a proper ending.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2010)

no, there is only one ending as it is a prequel. Guess u will be running after someone from shadow of chernobyl.

Red forest level is damn scary, scared th sh!t out of me everytime. Also you can befriend bandit faction and the song playing at their camp is trippy.

Selectively upgrade the weapons as the pathway diverges after every upgrade.

There is a vintar bc at the rail bogies with an anomaly. Its near the far end entry to the cordon from swamp level.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks.wasn't red forest also there in shadow of chernobyl.Damn then i have to explore the same areas again and again.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 18, 2010)

Stalker 2 already announced guys.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

quan chi said:


> thanks.wasn't red forest also there in shadow of chernobyl.Damn then i have to explore the same areas again and again.


No, its completely different. Its a forest but not sure about its name, may be red forest. And by that I mean it. You will be lost in a forest with trees taller than mountains enshrouding the whole area and blocking the sun rays, its dark, completely dark there. Its like you are actually inside a hideous deep jungle. And mutants there doesn't make it better. But there are couple of good spots for artifact hunting there. Especially the claw like projection in earth. also there is an underground level in the forest.



jojothedragon said:


> Stalker 2 already announced guys.


Yeah, already know that.

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------

@quan
only areas common are cordon, yantar, area containing bandit base and freedom base also duty base IIRC


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been getting many PMs regarding the mega mod, its download source( its free to play) and the respective installation.So thought of creating a detailed post for it.

*FAQs​*
-->What is Mega mod?
Also known as STALKERSOUP Project, its an English language version of the popular Russian mods Narodnaya Solyanka + DMX 1.3.4, from a group led by Tecnobacon. Released July 30th (30-7-2011) as an open BETA test. The mod team is adding new features and rewriting the game code. The standard version retains the dark decayed look of the DMX DKZ 1.3.2 Mod. New texture packs, and revised scripts, offer improved performance. An optional mod add-on, The Collector, is integrated with the package which is nothing but free-roam -n-play mode of this mod.
*And most of all...ITS HUGE!!!*
*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/info/NS_DMX_Map.JPG
*locations name reference*


Spoiler



1 Marsh
2 Cordon
3 Dark Hollow
4 Agroprom
5 Labyrinth
6 Forgotten Forest
7 Dark Valley
8 Garbage
9 Yantar
10 Rostok
11 Bar
12 Recon
13 Dead City
14 ATP
15 Wharehouses
16 Rostok Factory
17 Limansk
18 Red Forest
19 Radar
20 Hospital
21 Old Village
22 Generators
23 Pripyat
24 East Pripyat
25 NPP-1
26 NPP-2
27 Backwater
28 Dead Marshes
29 Jupitor
30 Jupitor Under
31 Research Inst.
32 Cemetery
33 Waiting Room


-->Where can I get this?
torrent: *www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/TB3D_STALKERSOUP_1_0_9.7z.torrent

source for patch downloads/ texture packs/ weapon packs/ weather packs, etc...
Downloads

-->How do I install it?
1-->Install S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadows of Chernobyl

2-->Patch the game to 1.005 official worldwide patch

3-->Extract the mega mod files and copy the GAMEDATA folder to your game installation directory

4-->Open fsgame.ltx file in game installed directory with MS word etc and change gamedata line as: 
	
	



```
$game_data$     = true  | false | $fs_root$       | gamedata\
```

5-->delete lights folder in gamedata\meshes\physics\light' folder before applying patch 
NOTE:Those who downloaded this game recently (like 2 weeks or so) do not have to delete light folder as it has been already been removed from new download source files.

6-->Those who downloaded recently, should only apply patch 1.0.9.7 (~90mbs)(*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patchM9.php) + 1.0.9.7.2(*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patchM9M7.php)
Those who downloaded the mod months back should also apply 1.0.9.0 (~300mbs)(*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patch9.php)

7-->add -noprefetch to the game's shortcut -->target  
for example: ""E:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\XR_3DA.exe" -nointro -noprefetch"

8-->Open 1.0.9.7 patch and go to OPTIONS folder and go to unEXTERMINATable folder.
copy the files and replace accordingly.This is used to make quests unbreakable.So some guys (that military guy under railway embankment is an example) will not get die with just a couple of headshots.So dont try messing with them.


Thats all for now.If you face any problems, then I'll try my best to sort that out.

*PS*:This game is still in BETA phase....like 90% complete.
So one need to have patience coz CTDs and memory overflow errors might show up.
Though I'm sure you guys wont face that many errors now.I'm getting 1-2 CTDs in around 5 hr of continuous gameplay.

*SOME SIDE NOTES:*
-->While playing the game, if you dont like the combat music, then ESC-->MODDERS OPTIONS-->TURN OFF BATTLE MUSIC (or something like that)[same goes for other options like gas mask, stashes locations and contents , etc]

-->while in cave map, if you feel a lil annoyed, then just do ESC-->F2 and type CORDON in box to teleport so as to finish that mission automatically.

-->You'll need vodka to pass Railway embankment, so remember that vodka in this game is more than just a strong booze

-->Download the weapon packs from the tecnobacon.com if you dont like the current weapons ballistics .

-->*ENGLISH GUIDE*
*sites.google.com/site/friedsaltysn...10_Feb-19-2012_re-acktorru.pdf?attredirects=0


*some screenies*

*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/jack_quitar.jpg
*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_11-29-11_16-47-50_(l02_garbage).jpg
*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/dead_roach_good_roach.jpg
*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_01-18-12_21-53-17_(zaton).jpg
*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_01-18-12_22-06-20_(zaton).jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

u can find chimera files in shadow of chernobyl but somehow they didnt include it that time. May be due to time and resource constraint. Some guys r saying that COP is the way first stalker was planned to be.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

^yes i heard that too
makes me confuse


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @quan chi
> hi bro
> we are meeting after a long time
> 
> ...



lol dude it seems you havent read the topic properly.anyways i am on clear sky now.

actually in shadow of chernobyl i could already guess in the middle of the game only that who strelok might be.But still the game carried out beautifully with a nice ending.

ok clear sky is prequel then whats call of pripyat.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

quan chi said:


> lol dude it seems you havent read the topic properly.anyways i am on clear sky now.
> 
> actually in shadow of chernobyl i could already guess in the middle of the game only that who strelok might be.But still the game carried out beautifully with a nice ending.
> 
> ok clear sky is prequel then whats call of pripyat.



its the sequel to SOC as told by "the makers" of this game

but stalker 2 will be the real sequel to SOC


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2010)

The game in veteran mode is damn tough.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

Guys how to collect this reward.i mean i am too far how to go back to this place to colect the reward.

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5354/ssadmin081910222457mars.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

dunno
i havent played CS yet


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

so i finally completed CALL OF PRIPYAT
I'm slightly not satisfied with the story
there are some serious questions

1>COP says Gauss rifle was under construction but we saw it already in SOC


rest of all was good
esp. artifact hunting and mutant slaying


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2010)

^^strelok's story was already told in cop.serch for it.otherwise it will act as a spoiler.

I am stuck in clear sky unable to decide shall i collect my reward or move on.btw army base level is damn tough.

anyways when will you start clear sky.
this game is a bit different and confusing than soc.or maybe i am wrong as i have just started.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2010)

^^i dont have one
as soon as i get this one i'll make u know


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 28, 2010)

Started CS. Damn i miss COP shortcut item consumption keys.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2010)

^^exactly
those F1-F4 were very useful


----------



## saddy (Aug 29, 2010)

quan chi said:


> The game in veteran mode is damn tough.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...



find a guide who will take your to clear sky base from there collect the reward ......its will be shown on your PDA as a blue dot....and as far a going through that millitary base is concered run as fast as possile along the fence on the left side after u come out ouf that cave .....and hopefully u will get past there line of sight


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2010)

so guys again started my COP campaign
this tym i'll mainly try to find all the secret stashes ,weapons and artifacts
means i'll be exploring the zone this tym 
and.....hunting down chimeras


----------



## saddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Stalker COP is one best in series after shadow of chenobyl ....Clear sky was  buggy untill they released some many patches..and one thing i found while playing COP is that after every emission artifacts often re-spawn at different location in the zone ...they may not be at the same place as u found them previously so better look for then after every emission ...after during initial part of the game (this id for no-voice players who r new 2 STALKER  COP series ...u better do that bloodsuckers mission where u have bring  the cylinders and destroy the bloodsucker lair and as a reward  the trader at skadovsk. will give u veles detector as reward ...thats makes finding artifacts v easy....hope this helps


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2010)

saddy said:


> Stalker COP is one best in series after shadow of chenobyl ....Clear sky was  buggy untill they released some many patches..and one thing i found while playing COP is that after every emission artifacts often re-spawn at different location in the zone ...they may not be at the same place as u found them previously so better look for then after every emission ...after during initial part of the game (this id for no-voice players who r new 2 STALKER  COP series ...u better do that bloodsuckers mission where u have bring  the cylinders and destroy the bloodsucker lair and as a reward  the trader at skadovsk. will give u veles detector as reward ...thats makes finding artifacts v easy....hope this helps



i just wanted to ask a question
how did u completed that quest of killing bloodsuckers in their lair?just curious....


----------



## saddy (Sep 1, 2010)

2 complete the quest of killing the bloodsucker  in the lair .... 
*****spoilers**             *****
First of at Stalkers Headquarteer that is the ship u have inform Bread about the lair Afterward we have 2  talk with Owl, ask him about the gas.he will tell u only if u give him 2000 RU ...if u do ur PDA will show u a point in the map --a bridge full of unfriendly anomalies. there we have 2 Search for a jeep  and take the box from its back.That box contain a gas canister ..box cannot be opened untill u have found both the key and the other key is underneath the bridge . Once u found the gas canister u have head back 2 the point where u found about the lair where you will have to connect the canister to the box to the left of the valve  and let the gas into the monsters’ lair. After placing the canister at the right spot, turn the valve. Take out a gun, because you will have to face incoming Bloodsuckers (there’s a time counter in the upper right corner of the screen)After attaching the nerve-gas canister at the bloodsucker lair and turning the valve, if you quickly move and hide behind the cabinet-like structure to which you attached the can, you probably won't have to fight any bloodsuckers. Once the time’s up, return to Bread and inform him about destroying the lair. You can also sell Owl the document.as a reward also u will get a veles detector ...this is how i did it and is 2 be done ...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

saddy said:


> 2 complete the quest of killing the bloodsucker  in the lair ....
> *****spoilers**             *****
> First of at Stalkers Headquarteer that is the ship u have inform Bread about the lair Afterward we have 2  talk with Owl, ask him about the gas.he will tell u only if u give him 2000 RU ...if u do ur PDA will show u a point in the map --a bridge full of unfriendly anomalies. there we have 2 Search for a jeep  and take the box from its back.That box contain a gas canister ..box cannot be opened untill u have found both the key and the other key is underneath the bridge . Once u found the gas canister u have head back 2 the point where u found about the lair where you will have to connect the canister to the box to the left of the valve  and let the gas into the monsters’ lair. After placing the canister at the right spot, turn the valve. Take out a gun, because you will have to face incoming Bloodsuckers (there’s a time counter in the upper right corner of the screen)After attaching the nerve-gas canister at the bloodsucker lair and turning the valve, if you quickly move and hide behind the cabinet-like structure to which you attached the can, you probably won't have to fight any bloodsuckers. Once the time’s up, return to Bread and inform him about destroying the lair. You can also sell Owl the document.as a reward also u will get a veles detector ...this is how i did it and is 2 be done ...



u know what i did
u may find me a kind of mad 
but just read down

when i asked OWL for some info regarding this mission he asked me for 2000RU
that time i was short on money
so i didnt bought any info from him
i took around 5 grenades and carried 100 shotgun shells for my eliminator 
i went to the Bloodsucker lair
stood at that narrow path from where you could see all the bloodsuckers sleeping
i pressed F5
threw some grenades at them
2-3 were killed bcoz of blast
rest 5-6 of them rushed to me
i took out my eliminator and gave all of them headshots
since the path was too narrow they were not ale to attack me by dodging and getting invisible


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2010)

^^gotta use tactics and am glad that you didn't go rambo there.

STALKER is all about tactics and how you make the best of every worst situation.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2010)

^^but this was more fun
u gotta try it at least once


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2010)

^^yeah, by the end of this year or before.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 3, 2010)

Just reached Cordon in CS. Loving it so far. Competed few side missions in the Swamps and made about 5000 ru and also got CS armor. Will continue after i get home.

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> u know what i did
> u may find me a kind of mad
> but just read down
> 
> ...


I played it another way. I went with a stalker friend and gased the entire compound and killed only 2 bloodsuckers that escaped. Easy as pie.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

^^thats the easier way
i wanted to fell their wrath(i did F5 before that )


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2010)

did anyone find out 2nd OASIS artifact in the game?


----------



## saddy (Sep 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> u know what i did
> u may find me a kind of mad
> but just read down
> 
> ...



This is what makes STALKER game so unique in itself.we can approach any situation  the way we want in this game  .Only few games have this type of gameplay. its all about tactics .did u get avdanced veles detector from scientist there you have first find three veles detector .?

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/3417/stalkcp20100607001849.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

yup
detector 1->reward from beard i think
detector 2->found in stash
detector 3->found in a dead stalker by the circus anomoly

once u complete the game and complete all the scientist achievements u'll unlock Svarog detector at scientist bunker


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 6, 2010)

Completing side missions in codon,  some screenies 

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/th_ss_jojothedragon_09-06-10_19-44-01_escape.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/th_ss_jojothedragon_09-06-10_19-31-00_escape.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/th_ss_jojothedragon_09-05-10_17-12-43_escape.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/th_ss_jojothedragon_09-05-10_17-11-29_escape.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 13, 2010)

Now at military warehouses in CS. Now i know what poverty means. Some bloody bandits stole all my 17750 ru and now i barely have about 1000 ru. My armor completely damaged , no arifact slots, uggggh 
I'm telling you guys, the best fraction in Cs is Loner. join'em in cordon and don't join any other fractions. If you join any other squads you'll end up in a war in almost every other loaction, only loners are neutral. I'm in duty squad and freedom squad hippies attact me at almost all loactions now.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

^^absolutely
but u can join duty if u want
thats the best choice
otherwise loners...

*anyways
this is to all guys who played COP
i want to know how many secret stashes u all found out
i just wanna know
mine count is 44 and i'm still searching for more
screenshots of stats is advisable*


----------



## official (Sep 17, 2010)

Use S.M.R.T.E.R. and ATMOSFEAR mods from filefront....they are great and adds tons of stuffs...just google it. I started playing Call of pripyat 2nd time..i usually do so by installing mods..great game but i miss other parts of the zone. No matter with missions but even if they would have provided us with all the areas just for free roaming+monster hunting+artifacts collecting+bandit killing+secret stashes...... this game would have been the best


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2010)

yup
i also miss that authentic SOC map
COP maps look too small for me


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2010)

clear sky is damn buggy left it in the middle.is call of pripyat the same too.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

quan chi said:


> clear sky is damn buggy left it in the middle.is call of pripyat the same too.


nope
COP is nonbuggy game
u'll enjoy it


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2010)

So I pressed ”F” behind Awl's back. He was not interested to talk. Pressed "F" again and that bugger snatched the IL86 that was in my hands a couple of seconds before. I was like wtf ?
Then I popped out my shotgun and shot that vermin at point blank range headshot. Too my weapon back from his dead corpse and drank his milkshake...I mean that energy drink.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2010)

^^
thats funny


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2010)

quan chi said:


> clear sky is damn buggy left it in the middle.is call of pripyat the same too.


Lol! Just apply the 1.5.0.10 patch and enjoy the game. Haven't faced more than 1 bug in the game which is just slow loading.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2010)

STALKER guns in real life 

*SGI 5k*
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Guns/Stgw_90.jpg

GP 37:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Guns/hk_g36_ag36.jpg

Tundar:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Guns/groza3.jpg

FN 2000:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Guns/fn_f2000_3.jpg

AC 96/ Obokan:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Guns/ak101.jpg


Main story was crap in COP but side missions are awesome. Will play it some time in mid 2011 to complete all the side missions.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

^^
awesome dude........


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2010)

Good ones there ichi dude.


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone remember that underground lab ? I was freaked out hearing the shrill cries of a baby from the toilet. literally it was the most scariest moment in Call of Pripyat. Guess what, 



Spoiler



a burer was waiting inside the toilet, but gauss rifle quelled him in one shot


.

From this incident I remember when I played the original stalker, Shadow of Chernobyl. There too I shuddered terribly at the skeleton floating in the air till I came to know about the real reason.

The most bada$$ mutant in Call of Pripyat is the Bloodsucker. It's much more difficult to take them down once they see you and charge at you.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

^^i find chimera to be real pain in the a$$

bloodsuckers can be easily shot with a shotgun


----------



## quan chi (Oct 13, 2010)

bloodsuckers were really a pain in the @$$ in soc also.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^i find chimera to be real pain in the a$$
> 
> bloodsuckers can be easily shot with a shotgun


You can shoot if you can see. But bloodsuckers were almost always in pair. You cannot even see them when they cloak.



quan chi said:


> bloodsuckers were really a pain in the @$$ in soc also.


Atleast in SOC you can see their eyes glowing.


----------



## Uoter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds great. Well, have take a deep look.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2010)

Faun said:


> You can shoot if you can see. But bloodsuckers were almost always in pair. You cannot even see them when they cloak.
> Atleast in SOC you can see their eyes glowing.



agree...but ur crosshair turns red when u aim at them
u just have to be like "THINK FAST   SHOOT FASTER"


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

^^but you can't be a hero when they are in pair. While I agree shooting one is easier.

Did you pass thru the bloodsucker lair and accidentally stumped into one of the sleeping. I was like super silent there.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^^but you can't be a hero when they are in pair. While I agree shooting one is easier.
> 
> Did you pass thru the bloodsucker lair and accidentally stumped into one of the sleeping. I was like super silent there.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r-discussion-thread.html

read post # 23


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Bug or no bug, nothing stopped me from completing CS.  Will start CoP pretty soon now.
Anybody please help me find the 1.6.02 English version patch. Everywhere frkng russian or german.

@official:
so, the s.m.r.t.e.r. & atmosfear mods are compatible... good to hear it . i intend to use the high resolution one. any idea when the new s.m.r.t.e.r. will be released (not the alpha). I don't like to restart my game midway.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r-discussion-thread.html
> 
> read post # 23



You were not supposed to kill them in their sleep


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

Faun said:


> You were not supposed to kill them in their sleep




i didnt wanna spend my hard earned 2000 Ru


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

did anyone heard about_ S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2_ is in the making???
and it will even have female characters


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 24, 2010)

i am a newbie starting to play Stalker SOC today
any tips for me guys?

P.s.
the aiming system is a bit stiff,not fluid like other games


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2010)

This is not a regular fps.You have to have some patience.Soc is damn lengthy but filled with many surprising things.just enjoy.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i am a newbie starting to play Stalker SOC today
> any tips for me guys?
> 
> P.s.
> the aiming system is a bit stiff,not fluid like other games




as quan chi said...do have some patience
u'll not get good guns in the start
but as u'll progress,u'll come across many better guns each having its own adv/disadv
enjoy


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i am a newbie starting to play Stalker SOC today
> any tips for me guys?
> 
> P.s.
> the aiming system is a bit stiff,not fluid like other games



Its an epitasis kind of game wherein the plot intensifies as you progress some 2-3 hours into the story. 

Just don't be let down by first initial hours, because you wont be having best guns and everyone will be out there to stiffle you. Just linger around for a while and see if you can get loot out of some scuffles or skirmishes between faction (like bandits and military fighting and you watch the fun only to later claim the loot).

Last thing, dont be a rambo. You gotta be prudent there to survive. And be ready for some eerie and creepy atmosphere.


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 26, 2010)

after killing many bandit dudes and looting from them,
my backpack is getting real heavy
i am having real hard time deciding what to keep and what not
got 5 artifacts so far
the "Trader" gives real shitty prices for the goods

in the Missions tab in PDA
i have 2 missions remaining which are showing "1 day remaining"
what does that mean?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2010)

one day left to complete the mission..........(i day means game day)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 27, 2010)

Just blasted the Chopper boss. Never knew Stalker had boss fights. :O


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2010)

^^chopper boss??In SOC???


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 27, 2010)

I am stuck in "Garbage"
fending off a huge wave of bandits
the "Neutrals" i am supposed to help (preventing an invasion of sorts) apparently are retards,
they just sit back (crouch) at the other side of the building enjoying the show!!
The bandits are waiting on the other side of the gate and don't even dare coming in, 
since i killed almost 12 of them in one go with just a Pistol and Sawn Off Shotgun 
not much ammo for automatic weapons with me 
where do i buy ammo?

p.s.
hows my new avatar guys?
its a "Bean-Avatar"


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Just blasted the Chopper boss. Never knew Stalker had boss fights. :O


Boss fight ? 




funkysourav said:


> I am stuck in "Garbage"
> fending off a huge wave of bandits
> the "Neutrals" i am supposed to help (preventing an invasion of sorts) apparently are retards,
> they just sit back (crouch) at the other side of the building enjoying the show!!
> ...



Lol...use tactics, wait...hide and surprise 

Seriously you need to get a rifle.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2010)

u should have got viper 5 by now


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 27, 2010)

I have the Viper5 and an AK
but not much ammo
can i buy ammo?
i have loads of Pistol and Shotgun Ammo
and 15-20 artifacts
Now i have to help some other Stalker dudes Blast their way through some Military

All the dialogues from NPCs are in Russian 
only the trader and some selective people speak in English


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 27, 2010)

Failed to get a side task completed since i was held up by some good for nothing bandits
how will it affect me?


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2010)

^^No side tasks wont affect main story. Also ditch the pistols if it is not black kite. No need to carry useless things. Find a stash and store all your loot which you are not in immediate need.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2010)

@All:- Yeah, there is a boss fight in Clear Sky in the later parts.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 30, 2010)

Finished Clear Sky. It was an awesome experience.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2010)

^^cool
now start COP if u haven't start it till now


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished COP ages ago  The best stalker game for me till now....


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> @All:- Yeah, there is a boss fight in Clear Sky in the later parts.



Pics please and location on map too.


Also, SOC is the best for me considering the main quest. But COP considering the side quests and its a burnished game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't post screenshots but i can tell you the location. There are actually 2 bossfights.
You will get them at last part of the game. Location is through Limansk.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

^^Location on map please.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 7, 2010)

No need dude(don't know if you are a chick or dude, sorry). Just keep playing the story missions and you'll get them eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 7, 2010)

Faun is Ichi....


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

^^whats that??


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> No need dude(don't know if you are a chick or dude, sorry). Just keep playing the story missions and you'll get them eventually.



Atleast show the location on map because I never heard of a boss fight in STALKER.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

^^but whats ICHI
it used to be ur username


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2010)

^^yup.................


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ relax dude  i think he has applied some mod.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Faun said:


> Atleast show the location on map because I never heard of a boss fight in STALKER.



The location is Chernobyl NPP and you damn fking won't get inside it without doing story missions.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2010)

^I have already completed the three installments of STALKER. Dunno what are you implying ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

most of u must already have got this news

YouTube - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - TV Series Trailer - English

just cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 22, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^I have already completed the three installments of STALKER. Dunno what are you implying ?



The Chopper with the health bar, the fight with Strelok? Ring any bells?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2010)

^^nope, not a boss fight though health bar is there.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2010)

a must read for S.T.A.L.K.E.R fans

GSC Explain The STALKER TV Show | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

was playing shadows of chernobyl since 2 days
currently stalking in Army Warehouse

now the thing that i would like to tell you all is :

when we reach Army Warehouse we have to help either freedom or duty
and accordingly our friends and enemies change to our choice
i was friend towards duty last time

but this time i played this part with a LOT of patience 
chose missions very carefully and now....

the current status of the game is that i'm friendly with both the factions
hell yeah...i just love the green dots on the minimap

now the positive impact of this turnover is actually quite large

thee is a stalker goes by the name skinflint in the freedom faction
he can sell u some rare stuff at this point of the game
like the super "EXO-SKELETON" armor or GP-37 and snipering SGI 5k  
and these stuffs are actually obtainable at later stages of the game

also i found a bug in the game

when u have to find and give BULLDOG 6 GRENADE LAUNCHER to the duty leader
u just throw it on the ground and talk to the leader
he will actually give you the reward without even taking the grenade launcher....hehehe...


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2010)

^^lol at the bug. Good one


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2010)

one mission seems to have a bug too...not totally sure though
its the mission given by duty leader and the task is to kill bandit named POKER in the dark valley
however when i went there to kill him he was not present there
i was standing on the spot where duty leader asked me too but there was nobody there

and when i went to agroprom institute for some other purpose , i saw the coordinates of that bandit POKER in my map
so i quickly rushed to that area ..
but wtf?!?
it was the same scenario again

if anybody have any idea regarding this mission...then please do help


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2010)

any leads for the above bug anyone?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2010)

^^dunno...lol.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2010)

all right guys
installed the SIGEROUS mod for call of pripyat
and i'm just speechless

some changes in this mod
-->new guns and modifications
-->new artifacts
-->new armor suits and modifications
-->new food items
-->new healing items
-->new artifacts
-->new characters
-->makeover for artifacts and mutants
-->story a lil twisted from  start
-->locations of specific important items have been changed
-->new useful items like sleeping bag,carry able repair-kit,...have been added
-->graphics improvement
-->nice looks for NPCs 
-->detailed environment
-->u can now take the armor suits of NPCs u killed(hell yeah!!)

and my fav :-
u can enable an option ALPHA SQUAD
it will create a non joinable faction ALPHA SQUAD in the game
and this faction main and only motive is to kill MAJOR DETIERIEV....u...(bring em on...)

and this list is not even halfway through
i just played it for half an hour or so


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 24, 2010)

Piyush!!! u A##. I asked you to post my problem.

Guys! I am having a problem with starting the game. It says a X-ray engine 1.6 crash. And the problem pertains even though I have
1) Rebooted my system
2) Reinstalled the game several times

And It starts when I delete my save files from the my documents folder, but how to play the game without deleting the save files???

Plzzz help. THIS IS A NIGHTMARE


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2010)

^^
WTF?!?!
u have to delete save files everytime u have to start the game ?


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 25, 2010)

yes, that is where the problem lies. What should I do now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2010)

Install the latest patch from stalker web site.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2011)

YouTube - STALKER Complete 2009 (2012) ATI Eyefinity Tech Demo


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2011)

^^IMO eyefinity looks good in simulation,rpg-hack-n-slash games


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^IMO eyefinity looks good in simulation,rpg-hack-n-slash games


I dont know about any other but modded stalker looks spectacular in it.Not the vanilla one.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2011)

did u use any mod for SOC?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2011)

lol i finished soc using that 2009 repack mod only.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi guys
i am facing a weird bug in Stalker SHOC
I just started playing the game about a day ago
I have amassed plenty of weaponry and i am at "Garbage"
Helping "Bes" fend off a bandit attack

Now i want to go back to meet the trader to do some optional side quest or access his "trunk" where i have kept all of my weapons

But when i reach his door, it does not open!!!

Please help!!

P.S.
I have tried the update patch 1.5 and 1.6, but they are showing my savegames are corrupted.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2011)

Load a previous save and see if it solves the issue. 

BTW, you should apply the patch before you even start the game or else saves with old update don't work sometimes.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually did patch up the game to version 1.0005 and then migrated to 1.0006 (worldwide patch)
now i see that the previous saves are not accessible now 
So i have no choice but to start the game all over again
Changes:-
Graphics Quality upgraded 
Armors are no longer indestructible 
Now again i am at the railway crossing, i have gunned down the army guys to kingdom come 

But when i am returning to the Trader Sidorovitch to sell off my stash, the door is again not responding

Bottomline
the patch didn't help with the bug at all

P.s.
i have also killed each and every soldier in the Cordon Checkpost
could this cause the bug?
cause i've heard that sometimes unscripted player actions may cause bugs


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2011)

^^ya i know about this bug
i heard a weird solution for that
throwing grenades in the bunker may solve this 
not actually seen it in action but i heard it works
but its weird


----------



## quan chi (Jan 29, 2011)

guys i think we should extend our discussion to metro 2033 also.Have just started the game.it has awesome scare factor as compared to stalker.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 29, 2011)

Grenades!!
ok i gotta try it
where did you get this info?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Grenades!!
> ok i gotta try it
> where did you get this info?



sh!t
walkthrough...was just reading about the bugs section



quan chi said:


> guys i think we should extend our discussion to metro 2033 also.Have just started the game.it has awesome scare factor as compared to stalker.



u have to rename the thread then

ya i played it too
i wish it was long
but the environment and sound effects are superb!!!


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 29, 2011)

Piyush
man i am so happy that the trick worked 
woohoo!!!
i could actually kiss you man!!! (in a totally nonsensical non-ghey way)
post the link for the walkthrough
is it the ign one?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2011)

its good that it worked
i read it in CHEATBOOK DATABASE


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys 
i was just reading some articles online about STALKER SHOC
GSC was planning to release some kinda Game save converter workaround for the "Incompatible Save" problem after patching the game

Has it been released yet?

@Quan Chi
does the repack mod 2009 increase the minimum system requirements?
I am playing on HD4200 at 1600x900 res and high-medium settings
is the repack mod available as standalone?
i.e.can i mod my existing Stalker SHOC to the 2009 mod?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2011)

finally completed Call Of Pripyat with SGM mod
main story is a lil bit twisted and its good than the plain vanilla


----------



## quan chi (Feb 1, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Hey guys
> i was just reading some articles online about STALKER SHOC
> GSC was planning to release some kinda Game save converter workaround for the "Incompatible Save" problem after patching the game
> 
> ...





Follow here  STALKER Complete 2009 (2012) mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl - Mod DB

and here STALKER Complete 2009 Release news - Mod DB

I am guessing you have turned off the advanced dynamic lightening.

The mod supports your old save file.
Anyways make sure that after applying the mod you have to continue with that mod only if you uninstall the mod your save files wont work.  . .


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 5, 2011)

@all
i am snow at a place near Rostok
i forget the name of the place
its a relatively small map, basically a warzone between Duty and Freedom
and some Mercs and Loners peppered here and there

My problem is
The duty leader asks me to kill some sniper(Freedom)
when i go and kill him, inexplicably the Freedom soldiers are still neutral to me
Anyway, when i return the Duty Leader(armed with advanced weaponry and exoskeleton)
rounds up the others and assaults the Huge Freedom base and dies in vain (i do nothing)

my question is should i align myself with Duty or Freedom?
is it possible to be friendly to both and access there armory?

p.s.
if i approach the Freedom leader first
he gives me the same mission
they all go raid the other base and die


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> @all
> i am snow at a place near Rostok
> i forget the name of the place
> its a relatively small map, basically a warzone between Duty and Freedom
> ...


u can play neutral to both sides

what u have to do is first take the mission of the duty members
then rush to the freedom base and tell their leader about the arrack
and just watch the fight between them
make sure the leader of the freedom base and their trader named "skinflint" do not die in the battle

your duty members must be dying bcoz of those 4 snipers
for them u have to kill them in night with a silenced weapon
best way is to go to the top of the tower where snipers are and kill them with knife
MAKE sure u save before each attempt and watch after making the attack that whole freedom faction didnt turn hostile towards u

PS:there is an awesome gun(sniper + assault :both in one) in the back of the freedom base
where the tree is fell on the ground
there are two barrack buildings 

the gun is lying on the floor
make sure u check both the  buildings
do not miss this gun


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 5, 2011)

i already did play through it,
but i only sided with the Duty members
They assaulted the base and were killed like bees
so i looted from both sides(both sides neutral to me)
Skinflint isn't dead(he didn't come to the fight, that lazy ass he is)

will check out your gun(is it a vintar rifle?)

does your method make you friendly to the either sides?

also helped freedom soldiers kille some monoliths at the border
and killed mutant family(damn i keep forgetting names) 
the ones with tentacles and invisible 

p.s.
now that i have acquired so many various weapons, it is becoming quite tedious to maintain and build up their respective ammos


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2011)

u can become  friendly to duty
just do his bulldog mission

there is bug in this mission
when u are about to give the gum to the duty leader
just drop the bulldog gun nearby and talk to him
he will give u reward and u can take ur bulldog from ground


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 6, 2011)

hmm i've already got the Grenade launcher in the same level in a village house basement
where i went to kill the invisible tentacled mutants(forgot the damn name again)
dunno whether its bulldog or not(weighs 6kgs)

now i have 1000 nato rounds for my nato guns scrounged from freedom 
time to follow the storyline and get the keycard from the bandit leader 

p.s.
is it possible to repair guns by standing in an anomaly?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2011)

no idea...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 10, 2011)

okay new problem
why the hell is my reputation going from Excellent to Terrible?

one moment it is Excellent, then i kill some bandits or Soldiers it turns terrible wtf?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2011)

reputation crawls to good side if we help neutral stalkers/scientists/duty/freedom
killing bandits/military/mercenaries/monoliths/zombies also increase reputation
it turns bad if we kill neutral stalkers/scientists

and why are u giving much attention to it?
reutation only helps in side-endings of the game and not in the main and the real ending


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 12, 2011)

^^^
Hmm you are right, it doesn't matter with the original ending
so nothing to worry for me
i was afraid that the attitude of the duty guys towards me would change to "Enemy" from "Neutral"
BTW, i just looted the entire Freedom armory(there was a Bulldog6 and 3 Armors too)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 19, 2011)

I wanted to replay SOC once again.
Please suggest some good mods that will make my experience as good as COP. Thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2011)

SOC
extreme mod should be good for you
includes changes in environment ,textures,weapons,sounds,etc....

COP
SGM mod aka sigerous mod
completely change COP gameplay
i liked it the most
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r-discussion-thread-4.html
post #95


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

Stalker SOC COMPLETE Mod (700mb in size)
available in MOddb


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2011)

Paying SHoC game with L.U.R.K. 1.1 mod. The gfx is absolutely stunning now! Loving it.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

^^whats good features are added in it?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 25, 2011)

new weapons, new UI, new HUD, new textures, etc, etc. 

Just raided Strelok's underground hideout in SHoC


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

^^any new side missions?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 25, 2011)

i am entering Chernbyl NPP
i heard that its not possible to turn back once i have entered here
what weapons ammo artifacts and armor should i carry guys?

i have virtually all the weapons except the Gauss Rifle

I have the SSP 9m military suit(best in class)--got from sakharov
PSZ-9D suit(Voronin)

Two souls(health), Two Moonlight(Endu), Two Mama's Beads(bullet), 3 Crystals(Rad), 2 Battery(electic)

2 Vintar in mint condition, 1200 vintar ammo
2 GP37 mint, 2000 Armor Piercing rounds
Big Ben

now what should i carry over?

btw
where is Fang's grave?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

did u do that side mission "meet the guide"?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 25, 2011)

yes i did meet the guide
then i met the doctor
then i got my stash from the Pripyat hotel too

i am walking towards the canonical ending na?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

exactly
so lets move to ur query

u have one the best armor and guns in ur inventory
but it would be better if u could carry one weapon to shoot grenades too
will come handy in tight situations

use 2 crystal,2 mama beads and moonlight/battery(the one with the highest endurance)

and dunno about fang's grave(poor fang...)


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah but don't get deceived by wish granter.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 25, 2011)

Fang's grave has arguably the best armor in Stalker SoC(60% bullet res) though anomaly res are dismal at best, it's the only Exoskeleton available in Soc

about the greanade launching ability, you mean the Tunder would be better?
I have loads of Mint Tunders but haven't used them for only one reason-- no sniping scope

Till now i have been Using GP37 which is quite awesome but pricey too

Had Hoarded 2xVintorez(Vintar) mint for right time which is now i guess
but the magazine quantity is a turn off for assault

Still haven't got Gauss in Pripyat, still searching

on a different note
i feel kinda sad now that i know the awesome game is coming to an end
i kinda loved Fallout3 which i played continuously for more than a month

@Faun
is the climax really good?

p.s.
somehow i feel that Stalker Soc leaves a lot to be desired and to be improved upon
but its heart is in the right place


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah STALKER SOC is the best ever for me despite of the number of bugs. Call of Pripyat's story was not interesting.

Tundar is excellend at close range combat. I used the combo of Tundar and GP37. Vintar is good too. Last level was completed using Tundar because of close quarter combat except for some GP37 moments.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

@sourav
climax is really good
u'll never forget this game after the completion.....thats for sure


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2011)

^^yeah, true. You will be on teleportation spree. And last level in the toughest. Be prepared to run and shoot. Don't stay at one place or else you are toast.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2011)

Crossing over to Chernobyl NPP
Taking Vintar(mint) 1300 bullets(200 normal, 300 sniper, rest armor piercing)
SSP-9M armor(mint)
no grenades
a GP37(mint) no ammo

2 Moonlight(endurance running)
2 Soul
2 Mama's Beads
2 Battery(electricity)
2 Mica(Bleeding)
2 Crystal(radiation)

10 healthpacks
20 Bandages
2 Anti rad
didn't take Big Ben (poor usability, high recoil,least accuracy)
i am more of a sniping person

total weight 50kg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

u'll soon get the ultimate gun
The Gauss rifle


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> 10 healthpacks
> didn't take Big Ben (poor usability, high recoil,least accuracy)



Get the yellow medkits. You will encounter lots of radiation with countless hordes of enemies that too with the best of best armors. Headshot ftw !

I never carried any pistol.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

yes
and if u dont have any yellow medkits then u should and must equip 2 crystals and 1 moonlight in ur belt

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

and yes
there was a bug with the artefact "urchin"
its stats are to reduce radiation and increase bleeding

but the bug is it decreases bleeding too


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay ran like crazy through the chopper stage
entered the dark corridors of the NPP

 got my first Gauss Gun!!
Dumped the GP37
Totally loving the Vintar and VLA! its awesome to say the least
perfect tunnel fighter accentuated by the dark and low light conditions
perfect stealth weapon

Damn
if i hide and start shooting some group of exo-monoliths they don't even realise that someone is shooting them 
usually the window of opportunity for stealth is 10 secs, by then the entire squad is down on head-shots

on the other hand if i use the Tunder, they immediately detect me and come in hordes and even start shooting through walls WTF!!
are they superman or something

BTW
i totally shat in my pants when i head the booming heavy voice calling out to me in Russian 
" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxx xxxxx come near" or that's what it tells me in my head


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah
this whole conversation was in russian when the military attacked their base in heli
its converted version is on a site
dunno the name btw


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Okay ran like crazy through the chopper stage
> entered the dark corridors of the NPP


Yeah, that was the level where you had to run for your life before the blowout.



funkysourav said:


> on the other hand if i use the Tunder, they immediately detect me and come in hordes and even start shooting through walls WTF!!
> are they superman or something



In my case stealth was broken so the only point was to take down strategically by running and hiding. 
Anyway, you will have many close encounters soon. There wont be any opportunity to sneak around and take out.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

finished the game finally!!
@Piyush & Faun
the last stage was freakin awesome !!!
jumping from portal to portal (did they imitate Portal?  )
the gauss gun wasn't as good as i expected, 
some NPC's required 3-4 shots to be killed(not counting headshots)
on the other hand the Vintar was aweeessooomee
i carried 900rounds for it so ended up using it extensively
awesome at sniping, great at point blank range(AP bullets)

i encountered 3 different endings
1)i agreed to be part of the C-Consciousness, they put me in a glass coffin
2)loaded a previous save and had the "raining rubble" ending from wishgranter (I want to be rich!!)
3)And the canonical ending
"i don't know if i was right or wrong,
but i made it, i know i should be thankful"
at last Strelok/Marked One is at peace
awesomee!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

^^I too got "I want to be rich" ending.

This was the only game in series with an awesome ending.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

are the other two games not as good as this?


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

^^It's my personal opinion but I had lot more fun in SOC. Especially the underground levels and labs.

But you should play the other 2 parts too if you liked this one.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

good that u completed the game
if u want more then try Call of Pripyat
th story is lil bit boring in the beginning
but it quickly catches up in the end
and the side mission are god
couple of new mutants,weapons and artefacts too


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

^^
what abt Clear Sky?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

never played it
only know that its the least fav in all 3 games of S.T.A.L.K.E.R series


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

I played both Shadows of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat. (more than once. 
But never played enough of Clear Sky. Didn't liked it from the first level, so skipped it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Gave Military Dicuments to Barkeep. Now off to dark valley in SHoC.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Clear Sky is good once you go beyond Swamp level.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

^ I played Swamp level and then reached cordon.
That's when I stopped playing. Guess I will try again once.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

^^Guess...you havent seen the red forest then ? The most freaky part in entire STALKER series.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Guess...you havent seen the red forest then ? The most freaky part in entire STALKER series.



yess....
howling voices
creepy environment
the best map to get killed imo


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yess....
> howling voices
> creepy environment
> the best map to get killed imo



You said that you never played Clear Sky ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

hehe
red forest was in SOC too


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hehe
> red forest was in SOC too



That's not even a full fledged forest. See the extremely gigantic sequoia like trees and not even a single ray of sun will shine through them. Filled with mutants and anomalies. Underground caves are a nightmare there. A claw anomaly too.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

hmmm.....
then is this game worth a single try ..eh?
i knew the story's end so didnt care to play it

i wanna ask something but how do we add spoiler tag?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah.. didn't see the red forest of clear sky.
but I would rather play SoC or CoP once more than playing this. (That's just my opinion.)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hmmm.....
> then is this game worth a single try ..eh?
> i knew the story's end so didnt care to play it
> 
> i wanna ask something but how do we add spoiler tag?





Spoiler



[/ spoiler] remove space between / & spoiler.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks himadri

so here it goes
spoiler here
@faun


Spoiler



i heard that in the end we have to kill strelok in CS
is it true?


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes. Try Clear Sky, it gets better and the best thing is that you get to visit familiar places. I


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

ok i will

anyways desperately waiting for this:

[youtube]elwVeJYtCOA[/youtube]


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 2, 2011)

i think that the TV series is gonna be Phail
trying to milk too much out of a successful franchise


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

dont say these types of things
i heard that the tv series will be launched side-by-side of S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 game
they said that the story will be almost same for both

so if this series fails the game will follow too


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 2, 2011)

^ which TV series? I haven't read about that.
Can you give me some links.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

check the video
kinostalker.com for other news


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

Delivered Military documents to Barkeep, now in wild territory helping some scientists.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2011)

Got the documents from Lab x18 and gave them to barkeep. Now off to yantar lake in SHoC.
Awesome game it is and the LURK mod gave it the up-to-date gfx.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 12, 2011)

I installed COP, I am getting good framerates but it stutters periodically looks like its loading from HDD.I searched about it and found some results that it uses only 1 gb of memory and loads from HDD sometimes.Even in lowest settings I am getting periodic stutters.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2011)

Install the patch. I didn't face any issue while playing COP.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2011)

@ajay
just patch the game as jojo said

@jojo


Spoiler



when u get the mission to meet the guide,do finish it first


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, i will. Thanks for the hints.

Got the Psy-emitter helmet from Sakharov. Time to go inside and turn off that brain scorcher. 

/SHoC


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

u are soon going to receive ur mission "meet the guide"
good luck


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

My friend said that, "meet the guide" mission takes you to the real ending, but you need to bang the monolith base for that. Looks tough.

Anyway, i am gonna wash them with my AK-94 Abakan and Famas.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

ya.....he's right
and regarding ur gun
u'll soon lay ur hands on some serious sh!t


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Teh Gauss Rifle, am i right?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

jeah..along with vintorez(vintar),thunder,gp37,SGI5k.....and so on
i used vintar along with thunder(coz of its grenade launcher->very helpful in the end)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Gave x16 docs to Barkeep.
Now should i help Duty or Freedom? 
Which fraction is more beneficial  ?


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2011)

actually its possible to befriend both factions
Heck i did !!
just use a little diplomacy


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Gave x16 docs to Barkeep.
> Now should i help Duty or Freedom?
> Which fraction is more beneficial  ?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r-discussion-thread-4.html
post #91


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

^ I found a Granade Launcher in the burnt village near the Freedom base. Now with that out of the problem, i can focus on befriending them both.

BTW Piyush, i helped that thee dude with the bloodsucker problem, still exo-skeleton don't show up?
What do i do? I want EXO!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

^^just do the missions of freedom leader except the one involving the killing of duty


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 25, 2011)

dont go for exo-skeleton
it prevents sprinting
though it offers 60% protection over the normal 40% of gunfire,
anomaly protection is ****


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> dont go for exo-skeleton
> it prevents sprinting
> though it offers 60% protection over the normal 40% of gunfire,
> anomaly protection is ****



There is one exo suit which enables sprint too.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

^^military EXO
found in a stash in pripyat hotel/some other building


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok guys. gonna do the freedom missions now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

just remember not to accept those freedom missions which involves the killing of Duty members


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

i really want to start clear sky now
but its not available anywhere


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 14, 2011)

^its there in Steam.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

some news regarding much anticipated stalker game.......S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 creeping towards RPG? News - PC - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net

and its going to be multi-platform

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 multi-platform News - PC - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

^^another consolized game ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, go multiplatform if you wish, just make sure it stands out in all its glory on the PC. 

Please disappoint us no, Stalker.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 20, 2011)

I played the SOC like crazy for a month when it released. But then for some reason the save files got deleted so I never played STALKER again. I was using several mods. One off them introduced vehicles in the game. And the bugs problem was irritating too. The most common being people not being where they are supposed to be according to the map. Or simply not reacting when I turned up after completing a mission. In the end I was also having a hard time defeating a fugly monster that made my character move in slow motion.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

going to start CS on tuesday


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2011)

turn off the battle music...lol


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

^^ 
and i'm gonna come back to you when i reach red forest


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2011)

^^sure, be ready to sh!t scared in Red Forest. It's so dense not even sun rays passes thru.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

Yep, i just fled from all foes in the red forest whenever possible.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Okay I have to try this game series. Where should I start ?


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Okay I have to try this game series. Where should I start ?



well if you want to play all the games of this series, then

Clear Sky-->Shadows of Chernobyl-->Call of Pripyat


----------



## baccilus (May 15, 2011)

I hope there is a STALKER sale in steam some time. Great games in this series. However, there was so much of walking involved in the first one when I first tried to play it, it got boring sometimes. I applied the vehicle mod and then played it for a month but stopped playing after I lost my save games.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> Clear Sky-->Shadows of Chernobyl-->Call of Pripyat


But Shadow of Chernobyl was the first game of the series right??


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> But Shadow of Chernobyl was the first game of the series right??



the story succeeds as in the format i mentioned above

but the games were released in this manner
SoC-->CS-->COP


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Well then I will take your suggestion because I didn't liked  SOC that much and may be after playing CS I'll play SOC.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Okay I have to try this game series. Where should I start ?



Story - Shadow of Chernobyl
Gameplay - Call of Pripyat


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Story - Shadow of Chernobyl
> Gameplay - Call of Pripyat


And what does that exactly mean???
I mean if I start from Pripyat then its obvious that I won't be able to understand the story but Piyush said that story progresses with CS and onwards. Whats up with that.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2011)

for good story Shadow of Chernobyl
for better gameplay Call of Pripyat


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> for good story Shadow of Chernobyl
> for better gameplay Call of Pripyat


Well story is important to me but the thing is that I once started playing SOC and stopped it because of lacking features in gameplay like no repairs and too much random radiations so I'll start with CS and see what this game has to offer to me.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2011)

Shadow of Chernobyl gets interesting after first 3-4 hours. I remember that I too stopped playing it on my first trial, hated the weapon inaccuracy. All you have to do is wait for a random bandit military encounter and collect the loot for good weapons.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well story is important to me but the thing is that I once started playing SOC and stopped it because of lacking features in gameplay like no repairs and too much random radiations so I'll start with CS and see what this game has to offer to me.



if you are ditching SoC just because of its no repair feature, then download the repair mod form filefront.com or any website
its size in few mbs...or may be kbs

i played it in this manner
SOC-->COP-->CS(yet to be played)


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> if you are ditching SoC just because of its no repair feature, then download the repair mod form filefront.com or any website
> its size in few mbs...or may be kbs


Alrighty then I'll try out with the mods. Although I like vanilla version of any game but still looks like I just gotta get a mod for this one.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

i only used this mod ....just for the repairing stuff 
it was enough for me


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> i only used this mod ....just for the repairing stuff
> it was enough for me


Alright. Give me the link for that mod.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

400kbs

Repair Mod (Rus-Ita-Eng-Fra-Esp-Ger-Cze-Pol) 2.5 Mod Download, Stalker Mods


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

^^ Thanks a lot.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> Shadow of Chernobyl gets interesting after first 3-4 hours. I remember that I too stopped playing it on my first trial, hated the weapon inaccuracy. All you have to do is wait for a random bandit military encounter and collect the loot for good weapons.


I completely agree.
even I stopped playing it but once you get into it, its damn fun.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> I completely agree.
> even I stopped playing it but once you get into it, its damn fun.


Well actually I was concerned because of those damn radiated area where my life will go kaput in some seconds.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well actually I was concerned because of those damn radiated area where my life will go kaput in some seconds.



duh....do like games which are damn easy ? lol


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well actually I was concerned because of those damn radiated area where my life will go kaput in some seconds.



You do have a Geiger counter and visual cues where the radiation effect increases beyond hazardous.

Only problem is avoiding anomalies when you are chased by a bunch of bloodsuckers.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Only problem is avoiding anomalies when you are chased by a bunch of bloodsuckers.


Yeah thats what I was talking about.......Someone who is going to kill me is chasing me and then I have to avoid those fukin anomalies I hate it.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> duh....do like games which are damn easy ? lol



yeah, no fun without a good challenge


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah thats what I was talking about.......Someone who is going to kill me is chasing me and then I have to avoid those fukin anomalies I hate it.



Those are rare instances when you will be in a situation like that. I was running like hell, died in the anomaly. Stupid bloodsucker too went straight into the anomaly and died 

Don't worry, you will understand the zone once you start playing.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

agreed with faun
its learn as you play stuff

also the nut bolts are infinite, use them for your safety


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Those are rare instances when you will be in a situation like that. I was running like hell, died in the anomaly. Stupid bloodsucker too went straight into the anomaly and died
> 
> Don't worry, you will understand the zone once you start playing.


Actually that happened to me twice in the first hour of gameplay when I was searching for some crazy stones which were in damn radiated areas.  



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> duh....do like games which are damn easy ? lol


No its just that I don't wanna die without a good reason.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2011)

Use the bolts as said by piyush. Hunting for artifacts is serious business.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2011)

okay..started my CS campaign
stalking in SWAMPS right now
took control on several locations...(i can now go to cordon)

bur i'm wondering if there is still anything left here???
any weapons/armors which i can get here?
and i'm not getting the hang of artifact hunting in this game....may be because of that crappy detector....


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2011)

You will get better detector (veles).
And go the broken train bogies where you have alternate entry to cordon, there you will find a good vintar bc or some other good weapon.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2011)

where are broken train bogies?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2011)

far left two train bogies...there is an anomaly in the bogie


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2011)

popping the heads off military and bandits in Cordon
.....just joined LONERS

ok..i once read about an incident in which all of our stuff is looted off us
may be in garbage/dark valley
but when does it happen and where
....right now i'm in dark valley after garbage


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, but you get back your stuff after a tough fight (unless you have some good weapons to fight back).


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2011)

but where does it happen?and which mission?


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2011)

^^it will happen at the garbage. Don't want to spoil the surprise. Just put a good gun and ammo in a stash nearby garbage.


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2011)

ok....i used all my money in weapon upgrades and stashes locations and left just 79 Ru for bandit beggars  

got my brand new Vintar BC and SEVA suit along with Veles detector


----------



## sameer.pur (May 26, 2011)

Playing Shadow of Chernobyl with STALKER Complete 2009 mod 1.4.4.
Off to Dark Valley for X18 lab.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2011)

just laid my hands on dragonov 
and vintar is classic as always


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

how do i kill the military personnels in their cordon base?
i killed the machine gunner and after few seconds another one comes up and takes his place
will the night time be the best?

i only have vintar,IL86 and dragonov(10 ammo only)


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> how do i kill the military personnels in their cordon base?
> i killed the machine gunner and after few seconds another one comes up and takes his place
> will the night time be the best?


Well night time is always best in these type of games. Just try in night with all darkness and you'll succeed.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

Piyush said:


> how do i kill the military personnels in their cordon base?
> i killed the machine gunner and after few seconds another one comes up and takes his place
> will the night time be the best?
> 
> i only have vintar,IL86 and dragonov(10 ammo only)



That is one tough job. Get the best gear with you and snipe them.


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2011)

awww... man.......
when we reach red forest, we have to catch strelok
but those loners start to attack me
do i really have to kill them?
isn't there any other way out?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

Piyush said:


> awww... man.......
> when we reach red forest, we have to catch strelok
> but those loners start to attack me
> do i really have to kill them?
> isn't there any other way out?



You cannot change your fate, might as well fight the loners for the loot.


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2011)

so roamed a bit in Red Forest
it was scary but not that much 
though phantom dogs were a pain 
also the radiation levels were so high in some areas that my 2 bubbles and 1 wrenched couldn't counter it

just helped a group of loners to a reach a spot in red forest
they first told me that they would give me an artifact as a reward, but they didn't 

however i managed to scoop up 2 artifacts just near their camp
1 was eye and other was gravi
where can i find a goldfish?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

Go to the underground caves in Red Forest.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

where are these caves?

btw right now in military warehouse
1st encounter with monoliths


----------



## baccilus (Jul 6, 2011)

Got the STALKER games at the super cheap Steam sale. Will start playing after a month though. Last time I really got into SOC but had to leave because my computer screwed up. Is the complete mod 2009 mod the best for this? Last time I was playing with the "Lost Oblivion mod".


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 6, 2011)

For me, COP was the best in terms of stability and zero bugs. But atmosphere wise, SOC was by far the most haunting and lonely. 

let's pretend Clear Skies never happened


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Got the STALKER games at the super cheap Steam sale. Will start playing after a month though. Last time I really got into SOC but had to leave because my computer screwed up. Is the complete mod 2009 mod the best for this? Last time I was playing with the "Lost Oblivion mod".



yes complete mod will be good to play with
enjoy stalking


----------



## baccilus (Jul 6, 2011)

I have already bought the Clear sky (Rs 114/-). Do you think it is too bad to be played? I didn't check the reviews before buying .
BTW, will the complete mod add vehicles too like it did with the Lost oblivion mod? It might get really boring (and dangerous) to walk so much in this game. And is this mod available only for SOC or the other two games as well? I only bought the Clear sky and Call of Pripyat from steam since I already had a SOC DVD.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I have already bought the Clear sky (Rs 114/-). Do you think it is too bad to be played? I didn't check the reviews before buying .
> BTW, will the complete mod add vehicles too like it did with the Lost oblivion mod? It might get really boring (and dangerous) to walk so much in this game.



it is not bad once it is patched successfully
i'm playing this one too(though paused it for a moment)

and regarding vehicles, i haven't tried it
but have heard its one of the best

another mod to look out for:
Sigerous mod(but i wonder if its available for Clear Sky)

i played my Call Of Pripyat with Sigerous mod
check this post

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1314513-post96.html


----------



## baccilus (Jul 6, 2011)

And can it be applied to all the three games?


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2011)

SOC is still the best overall.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I have already bought the Clear sky (Rs 114/-). Do you think it is too bad to be played? I didn't check the reviews before buying .
> BTW, will the complete mod add vehicles too like it did with the Lost oblivion mod? It might get really boring (and dangerous) to walk so much in this game. And is this mod available only for SOC or the other two games as well? I only bought the Clear sky and Call of Pripyat from steam since I already had a SOC DVD.


From where? I am looking for clear sky for some time now.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> From where? I am looking for clear sky for some time now.



Sorry, miscalculated. It cost Rs 126/- in the Steam sale yesterday ($2.74). I got it from there.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 9, 2011)

that looting part is really funny, you kill monster and zomibie and here you ar robbed by two thugs

i read about it and, before entring the room i dropped eveything outide the door and entered in, the stupid bandit took money and ran, when i came out all my stuff were lying there where i left it.....


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> that looting part is really funny, you kill monster and zomibie and here you ar robbed by two thugs
> 
> i read about it and, before entring the room i dropped eveything outide the door and entered in, the stupid bandit took money and ran, when i came out all my stuff were lying there where i left it.....


So you cheated


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> that looting part is really funny, you kill monster and zomibie and here you ar robbed by two thugs
> 
> i read about it and, before entring the room i dropped eveything outide the door and entered in, the stupid bandit took money and ran, when i came out all my stuff were lying there where i left it.....



I did the same thing
i stashed my belongings in the box above the room(where the trader sits)
and spend all my money on weapon upgrades and stash locations


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> So you cheated



no i did not,,,, i read in forum about this...

take this wy.... i am real life Stalker and some one tell me tht this will happen

tke care... i just took care of my thing in the gme...


----------



## quan chi (Jul 21, 2011)

stalker clear sky complete pack is inferior to stalker 2009 complete pack.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 will not have factions wars !!!! 
i'm sure this will have a large impact on the game

A Q&A with the developer...

Q:* What will be the biggest difference between S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 and the previous games, if any?*
A: In brief, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 will offer new story, new set characters (with some good old ones) and, of course, the new engine powering it.

Q: Will there be more of a survival element to STALKER 2?
A:Yes.

Q:What features have been removed/compromised in the PC version due to the multiplatform release?
A:Since we develop primarily on PC, you won’t see any compromises in the PC version. The key difference between the PC and console versions will be the beauty of graphics (meaning PC will offer more of visual effects).

Q:Will there be any new kinds of interaction with NPCs?
A: How do you mean? It’s difficult to answer this one.

Q:*Will Sidorovich be in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2?*
A:I will refrain from answering this one for now.

Q:Will the faction wars return?
A:No.

Q:Will the interface (inventory, map, etc) on the pc version suffer (like other games have) by trying to cater for console systems?
A: No, whatsoever.

Q:*Will there be any new mutants?*
A:Yes.

Q:How many weapons will be in Stalker 2?
A:It’s difficult to give the quantitative figure at this point.

Q:*Which part of the zone will it take place? Or is it the zone at all?*
A:We’ll be locating the game in the triangle of CNPP, the cities of Chernobyl and Chernobyl 2 (where the huge antenna is located).

Q:Is Zone going to be a large single ?
A:Let’s postpone this question for now.

Q:Will it support DX11?
A:Yes.

Q:*Will we see more X-Labs and secret underground complexes?*
A:Yes.

Q:*Will GSC expand on the import-a-weapon feature introduced with Nimble, and allow players access to more varied and custom weapons from outside the Zone by importing them through specialist contacts?*
A:We have some interesting new ideas on this matter.

Q:*Will artifacts be something we can go out and transmute through Anomalies?*
A:No. However, the area of artifact application will expand.

The game releases for PS3, Xbox 360 and PC.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2011)

just handed over the Compass artifact over to Forester
Now...he just kept it for himself 
is there any other way to get one?

and there are some stashes which i'm unable to collect

will post the screenies soon


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL whoever changed the title of thread must rename it to S.T.A.L.K.E.R. This is the right spell as its a short term for Scavenger, Trespasser, Adventurer, Loner, Killer, Explorer, Robber.
Please change it it looks freakin awful.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF! who changed the thread title.
Anyways rename it to S.T.A.L.K.E.R SERIES Discussion or STALKER portal.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2011)

all right...earlier it was "STALKER discussion thread" - it looked creepy.

I think this one is fine. kay?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks...this looks authentic 

so is there any way to get another compass artifact?


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2011)

ico said:


> all right...earlier it was "STALKER discussion thread" - it looked creepy.
> 
> I think this one is fine. kay?



alright thanks ico.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2011)

Now I know why Clear Sky was worst of all 3
man....I am feeling like I have to re play SoC to erase these bad memories of CS
didnt like the ending at all


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2011)

So after having a terrible experience with Clear Sky and  completing all the games of this legendary series, I'll be going for this one

MEGA_MOD-->NARODNAYA SOLYANKA, DMX, DMX-DKZ Russian Stalker SOC MegaMod

*here is the sneak peek*

-->*30+ Locations:* Cordon, Swamp, Garbage, Dark Valley, Forgotten Wood, Not Reconnoitered Territory, SRI Agroprom, Bar, Wild Territory, Yantar, Military Warehouses, Radar, Pripyat, CHAES1, CHAES2, Sarcophagus, ATP, Red Forest, Limansk, Hospital, Old Village, Generators, Underground Research Agroprom, Lab x18, X16, X10, Varlab, Cave, Labyrinth, Merv, Zaton.

-->* 14+ Mutants*: jerboa, rat, leech, marsh bloodsucker, a chimera, elktrohimera, controller, kink, poltergeist, fire poltergeist, byurer.

--> *13 Factions*: Loners, Military, Mercenaries, Bandits, Environmentalists, Duty, Last Day, Freedom, representatives of the "C"-consciousness, Monolith, Clear Sky, Hunters, Avengers + dealers and repairers (even rumors of the presence in the Zone of women).

--> Huge number of weapons, from fists and knives to heavy machine guns and grenade launchers.

--> Great variety of armor, with the possibility of upgrading.

--> 5 types of detectors. 15+ anomalies. 4 mobile teleport devices. 45+ artifacts.

--> *Huge number of quests (200 to 300 hours of content).* Unique quest caches.


The following words are from one of the creator of this mod_*
"People Soljanka - this is not a game, it is - virtual reality. Here you are guaranteed a different experience with every game. Here everyone can find something to their liking."

 The game becomes much better after the Cave level. Be warned, for some of us that love the Stalker series, this mod is addictive "Stalker crack". We can't stop playing it."*_

here are the important details
NARODNAYA SOLYANKA, DMX, DMX-DKZ Russian Stalker SOC MegaMod - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG....gotta downlaod it today


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]RbUVid1ROUo&feature=related]‪Ð¡Ð»ÑƒÑ…Ð¸: Ð¢Ð¸Ð·ÐµÑ€ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€Ñ‹ S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2?‬&rlm[/youtube]

STALKER 2 trailer
creepier and darker I must say


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally installed SoC with Mega_Mod
I'm just speechless
Harder than before 
hell lot of changes and yet it feels good

some spoilers



Spoiler



1.They introduced Playboy Magazine too .So we wont be hunting for artifacts only 

2.The last difficulty level is named as "The Marked One"

3.Anomalies sometimes appears randomly (on harder difficulties)

4.We still are playing as Marked One but with wacky humor .



here is the Mod Link

*91.121.169.29/tecnobacon.torrent

and some patches for the mod

*91.121.169.29/patch102.torrent
*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patch.php

cumulative patch 
[aug 13 2011]
*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patch.php

Instructions


Spoiler



1.Install SoC and patch it to 1.0005 level

2.copy the gamedata folder(extracted from tecnobacon torrent) in the SoC directory

3. Edit fsgame.ltx in main directory and change the line 
 $game_data$ = false| true| 
 near the top to
 $game_data$ = true| true|

4.Check the extracted options folder, don't use the fsgame.ltx included here. Copy over bin folder to stalker main directory. Go to C:\Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-SHOC
 and copy user.ltx included in this package to this folder. Open it with wordpad and check the following lines:
 r2_sun_near_border 1
 r2_sun_near 30

5.Now extract and copy the patches accordingly(the patches are supplied with readme files)

6.Now go to the folder \gamedata\scripts and look for the file tb3D_Modders.script, open it with wordpad.
 Some recommended changes are the following:
 unlimited_bolts = true
 hide_weapon = true

7.Edit the shortcut properties, add -noprefetch -nointro so it looks like:

 "XXXXX:\\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl\bin\XR_3DA.exe" -noprefetch


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 14, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Finally installed SoC with Mega_Mod
> I'm just speechless
> Harder than before
> hell lot of changes and yet it feels good



gotta check it gotta check it gotta check it gotta check it


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

downloaded the mod, downloading patches. Then installing.

Installed, started playing/


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> downloaded the mod, downloading patches. Then installing.
> 
> Installed, started playing/





Spoiler



I can give you the cave saved game(I mean game saved after passing through the cave level as its is pretty hard to get through)



btw noticed the artifacts and music ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2011)

combat music is funny but the overall atmosphere and anomalies are nice.

I didn't get much time to play, give me the save.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> combat music is funny but the overall atmosphere and anomalies are nice.
> 
> I didn't get much time to play, give me the save.



i forgot which one was the working 100%

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Cave.7z - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2011)

patch 7 is out
major fixes(2 CTDs in my 4hr long session)
new game is required but worth it

*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patch7.php


----------



## quan chi (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anybody tried call of pripyat with complete mod.If yes then how is it.Is it better than the vanilla stalker?

Started call of pripyat.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Has anybody tried call of pripyat with complete mod.If yes then how is it.Is it better than the vanilla stalker?
> 
> Started call of pripyat.



you must be living in a cave
yes its better and stable


----------



## quan chi (Aug 27, 2011)

^^Nope i am not. infact there is another mod called reloaded or something like that it has file size almost twice than complete and i think it is better than complete.Therefore i want to know whats the difference between them.
*www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-pripyat-reloaded


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2011)

anyways
killing Controller in mega_mod is PITA (even in STALKER difficulty level)
the new controller has more creepier sound and more deadly psi attacks


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2011)

All those stalker players who hasnt played cryostasis then go for it.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2011)

was not able to kill controller in agropom underground, so had to run....
just looted the military docs that sidorovich has asked for
but what the heck
the bandits are also eying for these docs
now its 3 way fight 
ME vs Bandits vs Military


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2011)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/28591597/1315966346556.gif


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 14, 2011)

mega Rofl.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2011)

wth!!!


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> *dl.dropbox.com/u/28591597/1315966346556.gif


epic LOL
or is that how the Russian guys do stealth?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 16, 2011)

@quan chi
 is cryostsis is open world like stalker?

guys what about the stalker 2?any news?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys what about the stalker 2?any news?


you have to wait for 2012 at least 

btw watched that trailer already?(post 278)


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @quan chi
> is cryostsis is open world like stalker?



No its different.please refer here Cryostatis: The Sleep of Reason - Discussion Thread - Page 4

But it has atmosphere similar to it.The story is also a bit tricky to understand.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 18, 2011)

thank you for the reply guys.i hope stalker 2 will be released soon.stalker soc was the best game i ever played still miss the game.also sometimes that barkeeper region's music rings in my ear


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2011)

patch 8 out for Mega_mod
Collector mod(read free play) fully optimized

was waiting for this one since weeks
now its time

oh and forgot to add..they removed that funny battle music


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2011)

STALKER 2 is dead
Google Translate


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

So is GSC. It looks like the end of STALKER series as a whole. Sad day. 


_Post added:-_

Couple of obituaries:-

Why the death of GSC and STALKER 2 is a tragic day for the industry « BeefJack - The Gamer's Sauce


On The Importance Of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Feeling terrible as a PC Gamer. Now I remember, they had stopped posting at Facebook for quite some time back. Also check 12 Game Studios which closed down in 2011, these include the studios behind Blur and Split/Second. Too bad.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2011)

*img546.imageshack.us/img546/6524/gscgsarker.jpg


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2011)

very sad

this one was very unique game....

i hope some big studio buys it.....


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> i hope some big studio buys it.....



nope nope nope


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 16, 2011)

I felt very very bad when i read this news in fudzilla.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2011)

awww man...
dont have words


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

The mourning continues:-

Retrospective: S.T.A.L.K.E.R &bull; Articles &bull; Eurogamer.net




> When the developer that closes isn't crowding a genre, when they're actually forging their own way and creating something grand and unique, something that should be a trailblazer rather than a sideshow, it's difficult not to feel like this is a greater tragedy, like we're not just losing a competent studio but instead an entire future, a way that games could have gone but didn't. It's happened too many times, and that it's still happening, when it's so much easier to reach your audience, to create an audience thanks to the internet, is heartbreaking.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2011)

This was an epic game indeed.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 18, 2011)

@skud,
oh guys do you want me to cry


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

stalker dead, split second dead, blur dead... sad sad year.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 19, 2011)

And also BD failed.heard stalker2,blur 2 are coming out but now nothing,zero.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW which developer you guys want to  take GSC's projects?

I think Valve or Bethesda would be perfect


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

NO. *4A Games*. They know how to make a Stalker game.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

^yeah 4AGames.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 20, 2011)

yup 4Agames should take it.they are also from ukraine and they are the developers of metro 2033,heard it is somewhat like stalker but never played.but i guess this is not knowing to happen and the best developer who know how to develop stalker is gsc itself.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually they were in GSC earlier and left it to form 4A Games. They had worked in the Shadow of Chernobyl if I recall correctly.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 20, 2011)

wow thats damn good.according to me soc was the best in stalker series though some may say call of pripyat.but the thing is i just want stalker 2 thats it,i don't care whoever develops it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> wow thats damn good.according to me soc was the best in stalker series though some may say call of pripyat.but the thing is i just want stalker 2 thats it,*i don't care whoever develops it*.



well what about activision developing it or EA games

anyways a nice article to read

On The Importance Of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

Activison or EA will whore it out for money.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, better not to be released at all rather than spoiling our good ol' memories.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

STALKER: “There Is Cause For Hope” | Rock, Paper, Shotgun




> _“Dear Stalkers: We will not be releasing any official news until around mid January. However there is cause for hope! Good hunting!”_



Don't know if all these are marketing gimmicks, but really hoping everything will be alright.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> STALKER: “There Is Cause For Hope” | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea...read it on facebook's "Official STALKER page" too
now I THINK this was a major stunt
they really want this game to rule the 2012 chart


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2011)

STALKER 2 Still In Development; GSC Working To Get The Game Released


----------



## revolt (Dec 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> STALKER: “There Is Cause For Hope” | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe they want to attract some good sponsors for them.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2011)

some latest images of mega_mod (source tecnobacon.com)

*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_08-21-11_21-47-21_(marsh).jpg

*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_08-11-11_11-35-11_(atp_for_test22).jpg

*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_11-06-11_20-57-54_(l01_escape).jpg

*www.tecnobacon.com/picture_library/gallery/ss_eric_11-06-11_20-58-09_(l01_escape).jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2011)

Gordon Freeman in S.T.L.A.K.E.R 
*i.imgur.com/hW4JM.jpg


----------



## Skud (Dec 30, 2011)

Piyush said:


> STALKER 2 Still In Development; GSC Working To Get The Game Released




Hope its true.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2012)

beautiful sunset
*i.imgur.com/3h6WK.jpg

and beautiful anomaly.....yet deadly
*i.imgur.com/g54uQ.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

I started Call of Pripyat. Killed some bandits , and those pig like monsters.

*Its my first stalker game , so a funny thing happened to me . My health got down while struggling with those monsters, i used one pack looking like medic from my inventory and boom i'm dead.
*


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> I started Call of Pripyat. Killed some bandits , and those pig like monsters.
> 
> *Its my first stalker game , so a funny thing happened to me . My health got down while struggling with those monsters, i used one pack looking like medic from my inventory and boom i'm dead.
> *



what was the color of that pack?
using any mods btw?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2012)

so its official now
S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 is in development phase


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

Source and developer??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Source and developer??



source of this news: GSC
Devs:The same


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2012)

HOORAY: STALKER 2 development to continue in spite of recent closure talk | PC Gamer


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

Great news indeed.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2012)

blowout soon, fellow stalker.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

This is supposedly an in-game footage of STALKER 2. Hope it's not fake:-

[YOUTUBE]NPeNNo0N3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

Video is not visible or its only me??


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

try this:-

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 Unofficial video - YouTube


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

^It may be fake but look nice.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 6, 2012)

it is not fake and stalker 2 will see dawn. i am certain.


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2012)

Some says its russian stalker online, see comments on youtube.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 6, 2012)

i dont know if its been posted here but they say that the new stalker will always need an internet connection as the various parts of the map and other content will be loaded form the web so as to curb the crisis of piracy. which means it cant be cracked as there is nothing to crack.

i hope this isn't true.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2012)

anyways...its official now that STALKER 2 is in making


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2012)

Didn't STALKER devs go bankrupt and shut down? Who is making it now?


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2012)

^same dev. Read skud's post above.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Cheers fellow stalkers, here's something to sooth you (no, it's not vodka). 

*twitter.com/#!/gscstalker/status/180616452926222337



> To answer the multitude of questions we've been getting, *#Stalker2 is currently in development, yes.* However, there's no release date yet.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 16, 2012)

Without a release date nothing can be said.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

SoC got release dates since 2003 and was ultimately released in 2006-07.  That time too getting publisher was the biggest problem.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2012)

Dont stand there I said come in


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 29, 2012)

today i installed complete mod for soc and it is awesome. try it if you wanna replay. wont be disappointed.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2012)

UPDATE:
Patch 9 released for mega mod (~300mbs)
*tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patch9.php
Micro patch 1.0.9.6 also released (~90mbs)
*www.tecnobacon.com/dl_part/NS_patchM9.php


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2012)

Mega mod post shifted to page 1


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 15, 2012)

@piyush - does the mega mod seem as real and hard as the originals or is it something that makes everything in the game easier by giving you too much stuff too early? also does it make the gfx better? and is it compatible with the complete mod?
is there a new story? is it quality or quantity? and sorry.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> @piyush - does the mega mod seem as real and hard as the originals or is it something that makes everything in the game easier by giving you too much stuff too early? also does it make the gfx better? and is it compatible with the complete mod?
> is there a new story? is it quality or quantity? and sorry.



-->hard?You'll love it

-->gfx are even better with dynamic lightning and if you still are not satisfied , then you can also download the high textures pack avb at the official site

-->you'll struggle in the beginning as always (like selling artifacts for ammos etc)
but it gets easier in terms of money and scavenging once you get appropriate equipments (and getting those equipments may be hard until and unless you cheat)

-->its not compatible with complete mod..sorry

-->too many new side missions and added twist to main story.After finishing first playthrough, you can proceed to next story which is still unknown to many gamers out there

-->its the sweet combination of quantity and quality

and you can refer the post on first page for some info regarding that
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1274294-post6.html


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 16, 2012)

and can you tell me how to get the real ending of shoc? i have currently just entered the npp. i am replaying with the complete mod. last time i played i got to the wish granter and askedd for the zone to disappear.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> and can you tell me how to get the real ending of shoc? i have currently just entered the npp. i am replaying with the complete mod. last time i played i got to the wish granter and askedd for the zone to disappear.



To get the real ending , you must have:


Spoiler



-->met the guide in Cordon
-->met with the doctor in strelok's secret hideout
-->find out the secret stash in pripyat containing decoder
-->find out the secret door in CNPP and unlock it with decoder


And if you havent done the above 1st 3 things, then you have to reload an appropriate save to get things done


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 16, 2012)

when do i meet the guide? after which part or mission and where is streloks secret hideout?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> when do i meet the guide?


after finding ghost body in yantar lab, you get a mission stating "Meet the Guide"


Prongs298 said:


> where is Strelok's secret hideout?


 
its in the agroprom underground...remember?


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 16, 2012)

is the streloks hideout that place where you climb up a pipe and the come up to a place where his stash is located? and can i do the guide mission now or is it time restricted?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> is the streloks hideout that place where you climb up a pipe and the come up to a place where his stash is located? and can i do the guide mission now or is it time restricted?



yea that is the place
and you can still do the mission IF its been initiated in your PDA
no time restriction


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2012)

GSC's new product

Google Translate


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

Survarium - free2play MMO-?????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2012)

Stalker 2 based ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

It's curtains on Stalker 2 as of now. GSC Gameworld is not associated with the franchise any more. Some other dev may take it forward, but no one knows when. So much of promises remain unfulfilled even after 3 games, hope some day GSC/Vostok Games will give us the game they had promised with Stalker: Oblivion Lost.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

Yup. No new game coming 
see this- S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 Cancelled - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2012)

too bad.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Sad news.

Its under dark.i doubt any other dev will give us a true stalker.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

O really sad news. I like STALKER games.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 28, 2012)

Rip stalker


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

^ Why ? Did you lost call of prypyat disc.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

I think he is saying that because no further STALKER is coming.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

I know but that doesn't meant game vanished from earth. play older ones.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm 100% sure that STALKER 2 will show up..if not by 2013 ...
who knows Vostok games can do equally good job with the franchise
for now.....I'm still busy with mega mod and it'll take me moths to completely finish it
and then there are Dead City, Lost Alpha, Oblivion Lost, OGSE, and many more hot mods out there


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2012)

You missed the point, the IP doesn't belong to Vostok Games. You can get something like Metro, but the stalker name will be missing.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 28, 2012)

i have played all stalker games i want this francise to come again and again


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2012)

May 25

Chernobyl Diaries (2012) - IMDb


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2012)

Piyush said:


> May 25
> 
> Chernobyl Diaries (2012) - IMDb



I hate horror movies.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I hate horror movies.



nothing "horror" in it if you have finished at least one stalker game


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

I have completed horror games. Man I love them but horror movies are a big no no for me. Don't know why but it is.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I have completed horror games. Man I love them but horror movies are a big no no for me. Don't know why but it is.



lol ok
The thing is each one of the stalker fan should (and he will) watch this movie as it focuses on Pripyat zone, its anomalous activities, unheard voices(read mutants) and possible treasure.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

Will try this movie for sure but I don't know whether I would complete or not.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2012)

In this video, the end of Stalker, new studio Vostok Games, and  new project Survarium

[YOUTUBE]Kl812VZv9VI[/YOUTUBE]

Ps:mute it


----------



## Prongs298 (May 27, 2012)

played fallout new vegas. f-ing ****. a joke and a bad one when compared to stalker. and i am guessing fallout 3 is about the same. the only real game left after the legendary S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s is METRO. nothing comes close. and last light is going to be breathtaking.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2012)

^^+1 to that
btw both are different
but still, if its about post apocalypse environment, nothing can beat S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and METRO


----------



## Prongs298 (May 27, 2012)

when i was playing fallout it felt like the devs were trying all the time trying not to make the game too scary. those cartoony icons. how you can chug along a buddy. although its still better than most other games out there in concept. it fails miserably with seriously stupid gfx, choppy animation (which makes running in third person look like swimming through ****), and stupid mutants.

is there a stalker mod out there which can give me a different story other than that mega mod?


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> when i was playing fallout it felt like the devs were trying all the time trying not to make the game too scary. those cartoony icons. how you can chug along a buddy. although its still better than most other games out there in concept. it fails miserably with seriously stupid gfx, choppy animation (which makes running in third person look like swimming through ****), and stupid mutants.
> 
> is there a stalker mod out there which can give me a different story other than that mega mod?



search priboy story, lost world requital, OGSE, oblivion lost, etc etc


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 14, 2012)

@piyush - mate, i am playing clear sky and i am in agroprom at the duty base, you know that the two bandits loot you in the garbage and there i lost my armor. i need a new one can you, tell me someplace near agroprom where i can get a good one. and another thing - i got no money, absolutely none.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> @piyush - mate, i am playing clear sky and i am in agroprom at the duty base, you know that the two bandits loot you in the garbage and there i lost my armor. i need a new one can you, tell me someplace near agroprom where i can get a good one. and another thing - i got no money, absolutely none.



its a part of the story
you'll get back every items
there must be a stash location in garbage map


Spoiler



your items are stashed in the area where there are 4-6 bandits in garbage near 2 ponds and concrete logs
i'm assuming the stash's location is not randomized


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah thanks. but now i will have to fight them bandits.
-----------------------------------------------------------

update - did the underground stuff w/o any armor. was a pita to get rid of them fire things w/o any grenade launcher like thing had to throw grenades up the spiral staircase to kill them. 
then i got out and found many bandit bodies near the stalker camp which is near the duty camp in agroprom. will sell them to the traders at duty and stalker camp depending on who pays more. 
also the duty leader gave me 10000 for clearing the underground. 
AND i found vintar sniper rifles all over the agroprom stalker camp. i got three. i guess they are from dead stalkers.
after all this trading i will buy the SEVA suit from the duty camp trader.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2012)

its a both good news and bad news

Report: Bethesda Obtains S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Rights - IGN


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 2, 2012)

Its a good news bethesda makes some good rpg's.If its true then stalker will be improved.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 2, 2012)

Its good then bethesda will refine this game as they make some wonderful rpgs.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

Just don't keep a quest of finding Xander root.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

Good news, more optimizations, stability(damn stalker needed a myriad of patches just to become playable) and good story(if bethesda develops it, fu oblivion)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> Just don't keep a quest of finding Xander root.





But I'm not sure if bethesda can handle all those anomalies with their engine


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

Piyush said:


> But I'm not sure if bethesda can handle all those anomalies with their engine



I still consider the atmosphere and realism  of STALKER games to be better than any Bethesda games. It felt like a good survival game. 

Bethesda games are actually funny, funny monsters...wtf geckos running agape Where's I shat my pants on the slightest growl of bloodsuckers, running back to base to the safety.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> I still consider the atmosphere and realism  of STALKER games to be better than any Bethesda games. It felt like a good survival game.
> 
> Bethesda games are actually funny, funny monsters...wtf geckos running agape Where's I shat my pants on the slightest growl of bloodsuckers, running back to base to the safety.



lol yea
fallout mutants are for lulz
hearing the howls in dark night and cries of various mutants in STALKER makes you shiit your pants


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 2, 2012)

I figure it will be more like "Fallout of Stalkers" :/

Atleast, the beast is still alive.


----------



## C63_XeroCore (Aug 3, 2012)

I have full hope in Bethesda!
i had my doubts clear with Fallout series and upcoming Prey2 which looks pretty promising.
Bethesda have a thing for these genre and will make a beast out of this game too..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I am happy that this series is not dying and going in good hands.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I am happy that this series is not dying and going in good hands.



I just wish that they take care of environment like it should be.
You know it very well too, how much is the difference is between the environment of both games.
What I want from Bethesda is to keep the same environment but a better engine than X-ray.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 7, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I just wish that they take care of environment like it should be.
> You know it very well too, how much is the difference is between the environment of both games.
> What I want from Bethesda is to keep the same environment but a better engine than X-ray.



completely agree with you.


----------



## masach315 (Aug 28, 2012)

It's better to have hope than to say a 'forever goodbye' to my beloved games like stalker. Bethesda might live upto our expectation, who knows (considering the report is true). I like its connection to the real life disaster (it touch me deep), eventhough loosely based. 
It's fun to listen to radio "In the Shadow of the Valley" and its fun to play Fallout.....Oh...."I'm so Blue"


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2012)

^^johnny guitar


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2012)

STALKERSOUP Mega Mod files now available on Skydrive

*skydrive.live.com/?cid=8dc51a0073faf85f&id=8DC51A0073FAF85F!113


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2012)

Survarium got a new Dev diary:-

[youtube]RFd1MwyjISs[/youtube]

Official site:- Survarium - free2play MMOFPS game


The background image of the site looks awesome, hope the finished game will look similar:- 

*i.imgur.com/UpsUu.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice. We are getting a lot of F2P nowadays.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2012)

It all happened this way

S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 collapse was ‘forced move’: Survarium dev explains all | VG247


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

Took so long to dig this thread.

Most anticipated standalone mod for this epic series is finally gonna release now. 
*www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/133471-STALKER-Lost-Alpha-Plan-Scrapped-Over-Pre-Release-Leak

The official date is 26th April.
Since its a stand-alone game, no base game required. 
The package is free.
Lets see now what these 5 years were meant to devs of this mod.

Gonna be epic 

- - - Updated - - -

moddb link-- lost-alpha


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2014)

The game is in bun dlestar bundle at the moment.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The game is in bun dlestar bundle at the moment.


All 3 games of the series or just 1 of them?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> All 3 games of the series or just 1 of them?



1, Clear Sky.

*www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/toxic-bundle/


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The game is in bun dlestar bundle at the moment.



Spotted it some days ago but didn't bought it. Others games are not that good, also I need the trilogy of this series, not just one


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]
The link you asked about was nothing but the leak of unfinished version of the mod. People were angry coz of this coz they thought dezowave might pull off this project. But when they saw the releasing date of 26th Apr, it was all settled then.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

Torrent is up and its legal ( just in case)
*gameupdates.org/details.php?id=5770#

seeders may be low in count for a couple of days. Also the game only save files when the launcher is run via admin rights.

- - - Updated - - -

And a review which sums it up..



> *It's a stalker's dream come true... *
> 
> A bit of a let down though, to find out the storyline is still around ShoC's time period (I seriously craved for strelok's first raid to the centre of the zone, meeting Fang, Ghost, Doc etc.) But alas, the game has been through rough times and the team's been pressured enough, so it's understandable. Once you go further into the game though, you forget about all and love it even more, thanks to the completely new levels, decor and exploring which give a fresh feeling. The X-ray engine's an old working champ, but the level of detail and visual candy they've drained out of it is astonishing. Truth be told though - i'm on r1 to add that old stalker feel, and it looks just as good on static lighting too! It has the occasional bug here and there. Some of them critical, but not enough to make it a bad day to all the stalkers that waited for this gem of the Stalker franchise.
> 
> Overall - i think the game met the expectations and the hype was worth it. 10/10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

MISERY mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat - Mod D

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

Ah. This Thread reminds me of true survival games that were used to be made back in those days.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow... what a dig!


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2018)

*i.redd.it/lqeuir7z63y01.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2019)

STALKER Remaster Mod aims to bring raytracing, DirectX 11, tessellation and more to the PC classic


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2020)

Finally Stalker SoC Remastered has been released. This Mod changes the game drastically.

*www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-soc-remaster/downloads


----------

